# Best Price on '09 Rival Gruppo?? Anyone??



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey everyone - I'm looking for either one of two things:

1. Best price on the entire gruppo?

2. Cheapest place to order the partial gruppo?

I actually already have an '08 SRAM Red crankset that I could use, so in a perfect world, this is probably what I'd get:

SRAM cassette
GXP bottom bracket
Rival shifters
Rival front derailleur
Rival rear derailleur (actually, I'd prefer Force here)
Rival brakes

And I'd probably use either a KHC or Shimano Chain.

Thanks everyone!
-Chris


----------



## ankhaw (Mar 11, 2009)

You might try GVHbikes.com... seems you can mix and match a gruppo there, and the price on Rival was close to the best I've found. 

That being said, I emailed them a few days ago and haven't gotten a response, grrr...


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

ankhaw said:


> You might try GVHbikes.com... seems you can mix and match a gruppo there, and the price on Rival was close to the best I've found.
> 
> That being said, I emailed them a few days ago and haven't gotten a response, grrr...


I actually listened to your post from yesterday  But when I went there yesterday, I didn't realize that I hadn't removed the handlebars, stem, seatpost, saddle, tires, bar tape, or stem. The price seemed high compared to other places I looked... duh :wink5:

Here's what I've spec'd out so far - any feedback is welcome:
*SRAM Rival Front Derailleur
*SRAM Force Rear Derailleur
*SRAM Force Shifter/Brake Levers
*SRAM Force Brake Calipers
*SRAM GXP bottom bracket
*SRAM OG-1070 Cassette
*Shimano Dura-Ace chain
*Ultegra SL Compact Crankset (I'm going to use the Red cranks that are on my Synapse and put this crank the Synapse - then the Synapse would be all Shimano and the CAAD9 would be all SRAM, minus the chain which I've heard doesn't compare to Shimano/KHC chains)

Total cost at GVH - $799. If I were to skip the crankset, it would be $574 

Again, thanks for the feedback


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

$669.99 / 8pc 09 Rival on ebay



RoadBikeVirgin said:


> I actually listened to your post from yesterday  But when I went there yesterday, I didn't realize that I hadn't removed the handlebars, stem, seatpost, saddle, tires, bar tape, or stem. The price seemed high compared to other places I looked... duh :wink5:
> 
> Here's what I've spec'd out so far - any feedback is welcome:
> *SRAM Rival Front Derailleur
> ...


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

rhauft said:


> $669.99 / 8pc 09 Rival on ebay


I noticed that too - thanks for posting though. I built the exact same kit on gvhbikes.com just to get a benchmark.... $693. And shipping for groups is $15-$20. The one on eBay is $669 +$25 shipping:
gvh = $708-$713
eBay = $694

I like the fact that I can choose different components with gvh, and I'd always prefer buying from a physical store rather than eBay (especially if the price is very close).

-Chris


----------



## ctoestreich (Aug 14, 2008)

I just got the 8pc off ebay for $669. Worked great. Saved enough money to consider doing a BB upgrade!


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

ctoestreich said:


> I just got the 8pc off ebay for $669. Worked great. Saved enough money to consider doing a BB upgrade!


From what I understand, all you can really do it get the GXP/Truvativ bottom brackets, or basically the exact same one with ceramic bearings. Overall, I've read mostly lousy reviews regarding the SRAM bottom brackets. Have you heard otherwise?


----------



## ctoestreich (Aug 14, 2008)

I have heard the same. I haven't actually ridden the GXP so I can't comment. But I will probably be replacing in a month or two once my monies refresh a little from this new build.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

RoadBikeVirgin said:


> From what I understand, all you can really do it get the GXP/Truvativ bottom brackets, or basically the exact same one with ceramic bearings. Overall, I've read mostly lousy reviews regarding the SRAM bottom brackets. Have you heard otherwise?


I can attest to the crappy bottom brackets...As I blew through one in about 200 miles. It's really the non-drive side bearing that's the issue. They have a torque spec for the bolt that holds it all together...however, the issue is the non-drive side crank arm actually needs to put a bit of pressure on the bearing to keep it all tight and that takes way more torque on the bolt than the spec suggests. So if you don't tighten it very, very tight to begin with, the bearing can be toast quickly.

I upgraded to a different bottom bracket with ceramic bearings and have had no issues at all with it for the past couple hundred miles since installing it. I expect it to last a very long time as all remains tight.

Aside from the BB issue...the rest of the group is great. I like it much better overall than the Ultegra I had on a separate bike, and it's lighter as well. The shifts are crisp, quick and very accurate every time. Ergonomics are just as good, just different than the other brands and overall for the money...very tough to beat!


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Wookiebiker said:


> The shits are crisp, quick and very accurate every time.


 *WTF ??? *


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

rhauft said:


> *WTF ??? *


Woops :blush2: spell check doesn't catch things like that...:mad2:


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Wookiebiker said:


> Woops :blush2: spell check doesn't catch things like that...:mad2:


No, you spelled it correctly 
I was thinking you've really stumbled onto something and were just very very proud of yourself


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

Wookiebiker said:


> I can attest to the crappy bottom brackets...As I blew through one in about 200 miles. It's really the non-drive side bearing that's the issue. They have a torque spec for the bolt that holds it all together...however, the issue is the non-drive side crank arm actually needs to put a bit of pressure on the bearing to keep it all tight and that takes way more torque on the bolt than the spec suggests. So if you don't tighten it very, very tight to begin with, the bearing can be toast quickly.
> 
> I upgraded to a different bottom bracket with ceramic bearings and have had no issues at all with it for the past couple hundred miles since installing it. I expect it to last a very long time as all remains tight.
> 
> Aside from the BB issue...the rest of the group is great. I like it much better overall than the Ultegra I had on a separate bike, and it's lighter as well. The shifts are crisp, quick and very accurate every time. Ergonomics are just as good, just different than the other brands and overall for the money...very tough to beat!


Thanks for in the info  I'll talk to my LBS and have them verify the torque on the Red cranks on my Synapse. 

I decided to order the CAAD9 frameset with BB30 so I won't have to worry about that issue on that bike  I'll slowly build that up month by month. They recommended the S-Works BB30 crank - time to start more research 

-Chris


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

rhauft said:


> No, you spelled it correctly
> I was thinking you've really stumbled onto something and were just very very proud of yourself


Well, you know I am a proud man...Mix a few Cliff bars with some SRAM shifting and it's "ON" Baby


----------



## ctoestreich (Aug 14, 2008)

I just wanted to add my experience after a few rides. I wanted to see how smooth the pedaling action was so I flipped my bike upside down and turned the cranks by hand slowly. I was surpised that there was actually a notchy feel to it. I think it is the rear derailleur bearings, but it is hard to tell. It spins smoothly at higher speeds, but while turning slowly I can really feel the resist/release in the pedals. This is certainly not noticeable while cranking normally while riding, but just an observation. I am going to keep looking at it to see if it is the BB or rear DR.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for the update  I have read that the shifting on the SRAM feels a bit more.... mechanical. I like that though, so I'm excited to try it out!


----------



## K&K_Dad (Dec 10, 2008)

The shifting is nice.. You know when you shift and it's quick.. Precise.. and loud.. but atleast you know it's working. I was lucky to get mine this past xmas for 617$ shipped from TotalCycling. Haven't had any bb problems with mine either. I did have a problem with my original shifter in which the reach adjustment cam was positioned to far away to adjust. Contacted SRAM, made the claim and in a week had a new shifter. Haven't looked back since.


----------



## cohiba7777 (Jul 6, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/2009-NEW-SRAM-R...ryZ56195QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I just went Red - for this price it is well worth the money IMHO.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

cohiba7777 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/2009-NEW-SRAM-R...ryZ56195QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> I just went Red - for this price it is well worth the money IMHO.


That build at GVH would be $1414 plus $15-20 shipping. Good find! :thumbsup:


----------



## Loch (Sep 25, 2008)

You can get the 8 piece '09 SRAM Rival for $1,200 at PedalForce.com and they throw in a free frameset. :thumbsup:


----------



## serbski (Dec 2, 2002)

K&K_Dad said:


> The shifting is nice.. You know when you shift and it's quick.. Precise.. and loud.. but atleast you know it's working. I was lucky to get mine this past xmas for 617$ shipped from TotalCycling. Haven't had any bb problems with mine either. I did have a problem with my original shifter in which the reach adjustment cam was positioned to far away to adjust. Contacted SRAM, made the claim and in a week had a new shifter. Haven't looked back since.



Ah ha! I just put '09 Rival on a frame and noticed that the front D shifter was not adjusting as much as the rear shifter. The cam *does* adjust the shifter paddle but will not get it as close inboard as the paddle on the right control (maybe a 5mm diff?). Was your shifter totally non-adjustable? I'm guessing that SRAM had you ship shifter back, they inspected it, and then replaced it? Trying to avoid being without a shifter/brake for a couple of weeks!


----------



## K&K_Dad (Dec 10, 2008)

Actually the adjustment cam *never* touched the plate.I called SRAM and they told me to find a bike shop to receive the new shifter and they would take care of the rest. It took longer to find a shop than anything else because everyone thought I was doing something shady. If anything I lost respect in the bike shop, but that's another story.. check out the pic and it'll explain it all. After I got the new one it's just like the rear shifter. Same distance and everything.








The shifter cam would actually go past the plate resulting in a 90 degree shifter as a shifted.


----------



## serbski (Dec 2, 2002)

I'm a bit slow on the uptake here... Is the photo a "before" or "after" shot? I will give SRAM a buzz monday. It sounds like they shipped out the new shifter before you sent them the defective shifter? Thanks for helping out.
Serbski


----------



## K&K_Dad (Dec 10, 2008)

It's kinda hard to see in the photo, but if you look where the cam and plate meet, they're not touching at all.. it's the before(bad) shifter. All i had to do was wait for the new one to come in, took it to the bike shop, and made an exchange. That was it. Only thing that sucked was I didn't realize the new hood was torn! Oh well, just an excuse to get some colored ones.


----------



## zigurate (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice find man.



cohiba7777 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/2009-NEW-SRAM-R...ryZ56195QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> I just went Red - for this price it is well worth the money IMHO.


----------

